# Cherry season is officially over



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

It was fun while it lasted but things are pretty much back to normal in my area. Looks like a lot of drivers are back from taking their breaks. I have to say that those were the best 5-6 weeks Ive had as a delivery driver for 3.5 years. That was the first time that I could truly cherry pick orders and I envy those of you that are in areas where you can still do that. You don't realize how good you have it compared to the rest of us. I always wondered what it would be like to get non stop orders and now I know. My area isn't bad, I would say that its above average but far from the top. 

Ive come to realize that a driver is only as good as the area they are in. A bad driver in a busy area will outearn a "skilled" driver in a slow area any day. Sure, "skill" can help maximize earnings, especially if a "skilled" driver gets lucky with orders. Its like in poker, luck will always beat skill. Anyways, I posted here @ 6 weeks ago that I was going to take full advantage and Im proud to say that I did. I busted my ass and broke my previous records for weekly earnings + hours 5 weeks in a row. Came crashing back down to earth today though. I'll definitely be delivering for Flex a lot more now. That $18/hr I was scoffing at for the past 6 weeks is looking pretty damn good now. If any drivers out there feel the need to take another break, please feel free to do so.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Agreed. The min Gh order I would accept on some days was $12-15, not the normal $8. So the feast is over, soon famine will spread as every jabrony with a car is back online.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Don’t worry, 2nd stimulus $$$ on the way.
They will be negotiating for other stuff, then stimulus $$$$ will pop up in June. It’s election year folks, it’s Christmas for 6 months😄


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

"Cherry season is officially over".

I was wait, whut? It just started this week, I haven't even tasted them yet.


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

Yea, i can see it too. The last 4 weeks have been great. 
They are still ok, but i imagine it is about to get real slow. 
So much for earned skills.


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

I stopped driving at the end of March, but there were no cherries then, just pits.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

goobered said:


> I stopped driving at the end of March, but there were no cherries then, just pits.


Taking a break or permanently?


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

uberboy1212 said:


> Taking a break or permanently?


I don't know, it depends on my health. I am applying for disability at this point so I'll have to see how that goes.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Still purdy good here. Did $170 in 8 yesterday. My market may be different because I didn't see drivers dropping out because of the Covid, they actually increased by copious amounts. What I'm hoping for is, all of the unemployed will go back to their jobs and actually open up the market for us full timers. I'm optimistic in thinking summer is going to rock and roll, fingers crossed lol


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

goobered said:


> I don't know, it depends on my health. I am applying for disability at this point so I'll have to see how that goes.


Damn good luck with that


----------



## Uber00 (Dec 6, 2015)

$300 in 7 yesterday


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Uber00 said:


> $300 in 7 yesterday


That's shocking considering u limit yourself to only fast food orders


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

It went down right after Mother's Day, and restaurants started opening their dining rooms. SSI recipients get paid today, twice I think.


----------



## Uber00 (Dec 6, 2015)

uberboy1212 said:


> That's shocking considering u limit yourself to only fast food orders


Uber boy i am a huge fan of you since 2017

During march and april i made over $2000 a week. Its gone down to about $1200 a week now. I generally work 6 days a week 11am - 6pm


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Uber00 said:


> Uber boy i am a huge fan of you since 2017
> 
> During march and april i made over $2000 a week. Its gone down to about $1200 a week now. I generally work 6 days a week 11am - 6pm


I was being serious. You said that you only accept orders that you have to place yourself. You said that you didn't want anyone to know that u were a delivery driver, not even the restaurant staff, remember? I was just wondering how u could possibly make that much when u only accept fast food orders? For me I would say 1/10 orders are fast food on DD

https://uberpeople.net/threads/does-anyone-use-a-velcro-thermal-bag-no-zippers.370792/
I had to dig this up just to make sure I had the right person. Its def u


----------



## Uber00 (Dec 6, 2015)

uberboy1212 said:


> I was being serious. You said that you only accept orders that you have to place yourself. You said that you didn't want anyone to know that u were a delivery driver, not even the restaurant staff, remember? I was just wondering how u could possibly make that much when u only accept fast food orders? For me I would say 1/10 orders are fast food on DD
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/does-anyone-use-a-velcro-thermal-bag-no-zippers.370792/
> I had to dig this up just to make sure I had the right person. Its def u


I can't diclose my secrets but i can tell you for sure that i don't do any fast food orders anymore


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Uber00 said:


> I can't diclose my secrets but i can tell you for sure that i don't do any fast food orders anymore


Ok I guess a lot changed between Jan and March. Thought I had the wrong person for second


----------



## Uber00 (Dec 6, 2015)

uberboy1212 said:


> Ok I guess a lot changed between Jan and March. Thought I had the wrong person for second


Yes my strategy has definitely changed since then!


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Dems are looking to pass another stimulus bill, so cherry season, may return.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Yesterday and today were actually pretty good, I just had to adjust a little. Ive been multi apping more plus i dropped my minimum down to $6. Its def not like it was 2 weeks ago but its still busier than a normal weekday.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

uberboy1212 said:


> Yesterday and today were actually pretty good, I just had to adjust a little. Ive been multi apping more plus i dropped my minimum down to $6. Its def not like it was 2 weeks ago but its still busier than a normal weekday.


Then GH gets acquired by Eats. Now min GH orders will be $3.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Prius13 said:


> Then GH gets acquired by Eats. Now min GH orders will be $3.


Yea that cant be good. PM will be next and soon it will just be DD and UE


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Did $100.26 in 4 hours. Not great, but the first hour was 1 $13 order that I took. Next hour started off with a $21 Wendys order. So lard-o needed a fat-burger injection. Yes. She was 'uge.


----------



## jodos (Oct 7, 2018)

I heard Uber is making drivers take a pic before every ride to make sure their wearing masks. Any truth to that?

Up until Mar 23rd besides ubx. I was doing pm & ue. While Ive been off I signed up for dd, is being a dasher good under normal circumstances?


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

Uber00 said:


> $300 in 7 yesterday


Ha ha ha nice try Corporate employee .


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

horrible in my area. The schedule doesnt seem to fill but the orders are few and far between. They are also onboarding new drivers as well. I think they opened the flood gates and are letting everyone dash.


----------



## Uber00 (Dec 6, 2015)

moJohoJo said:


> Ha ha ha nice try Corporate employee .


Lol?? 
I wish i was anything corporate! I didn't go to college stop making me feel smart! Uberboy PM your phone number i will call you and explain. He's a Good guy and has got a kid. I won't tell anybody else.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

171 cherries tonight.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

uberboy1212 said:


> It was fun while it lasted but things are pretty much back to normal in my area. Looks like a lot of drivers are back from taking their breaks. I have to say that those were the best 5-6 weeks Ive had as a delivery driver for 3.5 years. That was the first time that I could truly cherry pick orders and I envy those of you that are in areas where you can still do that. You don't realize how good you have it compared to the rest of us. I always wondered what it would be like to get non stop orders and now I know. My area isn't bad, I would say that its above average but far from the top.
> 
> Ive come to realize that a driver is only as good as the area they are in. A bad driver in a busy area will outearn a "skilled" driver in a slow area any day. Sure, "skill" can help maximize earnings, especially if a "skilled" driver gets lucky with orders. Its like in poker, luck will always beat skill. Anyways, I posted here @ 6 weeks ago that I was going to take full advantage and Im proud to say that I did. I busted my ass and broke my previous records for weekly earnings + hours 5 weeks in a row. Came crashing back down to earth today though. I'll definitely be delivering for Flex a lot more now. That $18/hr I was scoffing at for the past 6 weeks is looking pretty damn good now. If any drivers out there feel the need to take another break, please feel free to do so.


What area are you in? I'm an X/EATS OP here in PHX. I rarely took eats orders because they were either 3 or 4 dollars an mostly Starbucks or McD's which meant a long drive thru wait. I made the bulk of my 1200 weekly with instacart an rides. It's still busy here.


----------



## Uber20/20 (Jul 27, 2017)

No EDD applicants here? No backdated payments neither...Weekly benefit probably higher than your best week ever. 
Good job kiddo


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Soldiering said:


> What area are you in? I'm an X/EATS OP here in PHX. I rarely took eats orders because they were either 3 or 4 dollars an mostly Starbucks or McD's which meant a long drive thru wait. I made the bulk of my 1200 weekly with instacart an rides. It's still busy here.


I'm in DC/MD. It hasn't been too bad since I've been multi apping more. There was no need to before when I was getting nonstop DD orders. Those days are def over now.
I can't do IC. The good orders always get snatched up within seconds and I just don't have the patience for it


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

mbd said:


> Don't worry, 2nd stimulus $$$ on the way.
> They will be negotiating for other stuff, then stimulus $$$$ will pop up in June. It's election year folks, it's Christmas for 6 months&#128516;


Maaaaan I'm STILL waiting for that $1200! AND the PUA money since RS is a no go right now. If this keeps up I'll have to get a job that's beneath rideshare driving. That's right; I'm going into politics. &#129315;


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Woohaa said:


> Maaaaan I'm STILL waiting for that $1200! AND the PUA money since RS is a no go right now. If this keeps up I'll have to get a job that's beneath rideshare driving. That's right; I'm going into politics. &#129315;


30 million people still not paid ...
Looks like mid June on the 2nd stimulus, no recurring payments but 2nd stimulus check + possible extension of the $ 600.

They want to see how the openings are working over the next two weeks( Memorial Day ). July 4th, they want to give a gift &#128516;


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

mbd said:


> 30 million people still not paid ...
> Looks like mid June on the 2nd stimulus, no recurring payments but 2nd stimulus check + possible extension of the $ 600.
> 
> They want to see how the openings are working over the next two weeks( Memorial Day ). July 4th, they want to give a gift &#128516;


&#128517; Daaaamn. June? People late on rent are going to have to tell their landlords to call EDD directly if they wanna know when to expect payment.


----------

